

Pinpoint - a tool for making hackers do excellent presentations - beza1e1
http://live.gnome.org/Pinpoint

======
sixtofour
This is really cool. Your presentation source is a plain text file, very
similar to markdown or restructured text. The presenter window monitors the
text file, so you see changes live as you edit. The resulting presentation is
very nice.

